# Android on tablet tomorrow?



## Serifan (Aug 23, 2011)

Can anyone confirm if this is some sort of scam?


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

The touchdroid team tweeted it was fake.

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol the vid looks like a fail


----------



## Crashingout (Aug 24, 2011)

It's a complete fake, the butthead who posted it is trolling, it even says "buy an ipad, I suck donkey dicks" in the video description.

Moderator please close and delete this thread, the link is a scam/rickroll, and this just adds to the confusion and clutter/spam on the board, please delete thank you

sorry guys, honestly? A 2.3 gingerbread with working kernal doesn't take 2 days to come into fruition 
hate to be debbie downer. Android will come in a few weeks.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

"Crashingout said:


> It's a complete fake, the butthead who posted it is trolling, it even says "buy an ipad, I suck donkey dicks" in the video description.
> 
> Moderator please close and delete this thread, the link is a scam/rickroll, and this just adds to the confusion and clutter/spam on the board, please delete thank you
> 
> ...


Just want to say that the device hasn't been out only two days. It's been more like 7-8 weeks now bud


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol @ vid.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I could tell that was an apple fanboy from the second I first saw that vid. Whats sad is that so many people were/are hyped in all the touchpad craziness that tons and tons of people believe that crap. This really should be locked and deleted.


----------



## Crashingout (Aug 24, 2011)

exactly how I feel morty mouse, kill this thread with fire

Protekk what I said makes sense in regards to the 2.2.1 build from QuIC that we know exists and is floating around. That popped up about two days ago. Not the touchpad, heh. That would be funny if I didn't know the touchpad existed two days ago, but I had been tracking HP's slow trainwreck since it knocked the gate off the trainyard fence on it's slow bumbling journey towards derailment.

I never thought HP buying Palm was a good thing. I really like some of HP's PC hardware, and due to a lack of focus and innovation, that idling mill is being closed down.


----------

